# Baptism and the drought



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 25, 2007)

As some of you may know, we are experiencing some rather dry weather here in Southwest Virginia and Northwest North Carolina. My mother-in-law sent me an email last evening telling of how dry it is where she is in North Carolina.

"It's so dry in North Carolina that the Baptists are starting to baptize by sprinkling, the Methodists are giving out wet-wipes, the Presbyterians are giving out rain checks, and the Catholics are praying for the wine to turn back into water! Now that is DRY!"


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 25, 2007)




----------

